# Is there a way to make Google Voice Actions (Search) visible?



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

Since we have lost the capability to do a long press on the "Search" button to get fast access to Google Voice Actions (aka Voice Search) on the GS3, I would like to make it a Lock Screen Shortcut to at least have "faster" access.

(FYI: If you haven't already figured this out, you can change the shortcuts on your Lock Screen via: *Settings >> Security >> Lock screen options >> Shortcuts*)

However, when I try to add GVA as a shortcut, it doesn't appear on the "Select Application" list. Is there a way (via SQLlite, or ???) to get the Voice Search to appear on the available applications list?

*PS:* I would love to assign GVA as a Home button double-press to replace S Voice (which I have deleted), but I suspect that would be a lot harder to accomplish.

*PPS:* If Samsung blocks the new and improved Google Voice Actions when Jelly Bean comes out, I will be even more disappointed.

*PPPS:* When will Google come up with a snazzier name for this? "Google Voice Actions" doesn't exactly roll off the tongue.









Cheers!

AzJazz


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

I use nova launcher and double tap my screen for my shortcut. Doesn't help when in an app but otherwise works well for me.

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

mean sixteen said:


> I use nova launcher and double tap my screen for my shortcut. Doesn't help when in an app but otherwise works well for me.


Thanks for the suggestion, mean sixteen! I may look into that option down the road, but I'm looking for an option that won't involve changing launchers. I'm really happy with Go Launcher.


----------



## twisted_58 (Feb 27, 2012)

as long as you have the google seach bar on your home screen, the mic icon on that will trigger voice actions. Also btw with JB it will be called google now. Not sure if its a better name but at least its a change


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

*For anybody interested in getting quick access to Google Voice Search, I created an easy solution.*

Apparently, Samsung has modified the Voice Search application so that it isn't published for other applications to see. To make Google Voice Search visible, we will get rid of the pre-installed version, and then reinstall Google Voice Search from the Market.

*NOTE: *This requires Root Access. You will also need a file browser that allows you to change root access. I like to use Root Explorer (http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.speedsoftware.rootexplorer)
Go to *Settings >> Application Manager*
Select the *All* tab, and scroll down to select: *Voice Search*
Press the *Disable* button, and press *OK* to disable Google Voice Search (Note: You may need to "uninstall updates" before you can see the *Disable* button).
Open up your root file browser.
Go to the */system/app* folder, and give it both Read and Write access.
Move (don't copy) the *VoiceSearch.apk* file (it has a microphone in a grey circle icon) to somewhere on your SD card for safe keeping. You never know if you might need it again some day.
Go back to the */system/app* folder, and set it back to Read Only access
Reboot your GS3.
Once you are up again, go to the Google Play App store, and search for: *Voice Search* (it has a microphone in a grey square icon). Install it, and then you are good to go!
I have assigned Voice Search to a lock screen shortcut now, and it works great!

Cheers!

AzJazz


----------



## AzJazz (Jun 10, 2011)

twisted_58 said:


> as long as you have the google seach bar on your home screen, the mic icon on that will trigger voice actions. Also btw with JB it will be called google now. Not sure if its a better name but at least its a change


Thanks, twisted_58! Actually, I knew that you could press the microphone on the Google Search bar, but I was looking for a way to quickly start Voice Search from the lock screen, which this didn't allow (easily). I want to be able to easily start a voice search while in the car without looking at the phone. I think my solution above does the trick (until I can figure out a way to assign it to the home button double-press).

BTW, "Google Now" isn't the name of the new Voice Search. Google Now is actually a GPS aware feature that constantly monitors your position to try and give you the information you need (or look for) based on your current location. Google Voice Search is a portion of Google Now, where if you start a Voice Search, Google Now will adapt the results based on your location. I think I heard somewhere that the Voice Search may be renamed to something worse: Google Voice Actions. (http://www.google.com/mobile/voice-actions/). Yuk.









Cheers,

AzJazz


----------

